#ubuntu-in 2017-01-27
<Atomic_WvTQ_> so when is zesty supposed to release?
<Atomic_WvTQ_> first week of April I recon?
<pavlushka> !info zesty
<lubotu2> Package zesty does not exist in xenial
<pavlushka> !is it out there
<pavlushka> !is it out yet
<lubotu2> It's Out!!! See - http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<pavlushka> u-la-la: ddg ubuntu
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Ubuntu (operating system) A Debian-based Linux operating system for personal computers, tablets and smartphones, where... :: Ubuntu (philosophy) A Nguni Bantu term roughly translating to "human kindness". :: Ubuntu Edge A proposed high-concept smartphone announced by Canonical Ltd. on 22 July 2013.
<pavlushka> Hello RajRajRaj
<RajRajRaj> hi pavlushka
<RajRajRaj> i am struggling with debian
<pavlushka> which part?
#ubuntu-in 2017-01-28
<_0x7f_> hay
<_0x7f_> any one
<_0x7f_> ok
<_0x7f_> windows close
<_0x7f_> ops
#ubuntu-in 2017-01-29
<locodir-user> Hello sir
<zaki> hi
<locodir-user> I need a unbutu os
<locodir-user> Iam from coimbatore
<zaki> oky. you can download
<locodir-user> Where can I get
<zaki> what is your pc configuration?
<zaki> hello locodir-user
